# My Only Pocket Watch.



## Soviet1 (Feb 5, 2008)

My one and only pocket watch, I was looking for a Bulova with a front protective case but this is the only model they had available in my area. I bought this Bulova from a jewellery shop sometime in early 2006, cost me about $325 - $350 with this beautiful cherry finish case.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Cute. The wooden case looks pretty.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Over 300 bucks for a quartz watch... well, err...

It's your money.

Andreas


----------



## Soviet1 (Feb 5, 2008)

> Cute. The wooden case looks pretty.


Thank you, the case really is beautiful.











> Over 300 bucks for a quartz watch... well, err...
> 
> It's your money.
> 
> Andreas


I did have a swank pocket watch at one point(cost about $100) but I wanted something in the Bulova brand, it was a bit expensive but sometimes you have to spend a bit more for a good watch.


----------

